# Rider



## TheFizzer (Nov 11, 2014)

Looking for a cool original paint 26" boys bicycle from the 1930's to 1950's.  Ready to buy


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 11, 2014)

TheFizzer said:


> Looking for a cool original paint 26" boys bicycle from the 1930's to 1950's.  Ready to buy




I am guessing you will get 826 responses to this. To save yourself some time you may want to specify your top choices (Brand) and a price range. (Should save a lot of time)
I am sure you will find a great deal here! It's buying season 

I have a 39 Blue Ribbon (Rollfast) I'd sell. All original except pedals/tires. PM me if interested


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 11, 2014)

Great bike man!

Good point! Here is a bike I will let go. All original finish 1937 Iver Johnson Streamline. Minus light and battery tube.


----------



## antiquecycles (Nov 11, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Great bike man!
> 
> Good point! Here is a bike I will let go. All original finish 1937 Iver Johnson Streamline. Minus light and battery tube.




If you like it lets trade! LOL


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 12, 2014)

I do like anything with a tank of course.  My favorites are Monark, JC Higgins, Firestone but am open to see what's out there.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 12, 2014)

*What is your price range?*

There have been some great bikes popping up lately.  The Bullnose and Ranger were good buys but were in the 1300-1800 range.


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 13, 2014)

Still looking.  Price range depends on the bike.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 13, 2014)

*You can always check out cabers galleries and toss an offer out at them.*



TheFizzer said:


> Still looking.  Price range depends on the bike.




I've done that a few times.  The worst they can say is no.


----------



## frank 81 (Nov 13, 2014)

1936 Roadmaster.View attachment 179298


TheFizzer said:


> Still looking.  Price range depends on the bike.


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 14, 2014)

frank 71 said:


> 1936 Roadmaster.View attachment 179298




I like it.  How much?


----------



## RJWess (Nov 14, 2014)

1939 Colson Snap Tank


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 14, 2014)

RJWess said:


> 1939 Colson Snap Tank
> 
> View attachment 179329




Price?


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 15, 2014)

Still looking


----------

